# What is this



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

I took this picture today this is a new frame that I put in a few weeks ago with foundation. As you can see they are drawing it out but is that cup the start of a queen cell? 









Here is a few more I took today


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like a cup. Don't worry about it...they build them in different places. Dosen't mean they are getting ready to swarm or anything.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

you get those often, I just take the corner of hive tool and do surgery to the frame in that spot to remove most of the mess..


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

So I have to ask, is that duct tape holding a super together in the second and third pics?


----------



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Walliebee

yes it is duct tape that is one of the hives we saved from a man that had not touched the hives in years. We duct taped them to be sure that they made the 40 mile trip home in one piece. I been working the old boxes off slowly but the super is full of honey and I just have left it on so the bees could use it.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool! Another use to add to the long list of "things you can fix with duct tape!"


----------

